# Chamber Of Horrors - alternate versions??



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

There are no other versions out there of the 1988 version on the Internet? So many Halloween cassettes use the same name and most likely change through the years. I can't tell you how many duplicates I've discovered. I just recently shared the 90s cassette and CD version on my blog, thanks to SIYS. Also the title when I bought it in 1995 was called Horrible Sounds of Halloween. 

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2015/10/halloween-compact-disc.html


----------



## Samhain_666 (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, Im not sure of the name on the cassette we had. I just recall it being orange & black -- which, i know doesnt really help, lol -- and the sfx on it are the same as the 1988 _'The Haunting Chamber Of Horrors'_ that was shared on here, but in a different order. Who knows, though! Ill keep looking, and will hopefully find the same one -- some day!
Thanks for responding to my overly-long explanation, hah.


----------

